# Краниоцервикотораколюмбалгия?



## Пара Нойя (6 Фев 2008)

Здравствуйте, доктор!
У меня сын 16 лет. Здоровенный, атлетический мальчик. Мы хотели поступать в пограничный институт ФСБ, ради чего прошли ВВК. И вот гром среди ясного неба - НЕ ГОДЕН диагноз: *Остеохондроз грудного отдела с незначительным  нарушением  функций сколиоз 1 степ. Дорсопатия. Хроническая  вертебрагенная краниоцервикотораколюмбалгия с незначительным  нарушением  функций. Вегетососудистая   дистония.*
Не могли бы Вы объяснить, насколько это страшно и что в первую очередь следует делать? Нам сказали, что с ЭТИМ его даже в армию могут не взять?
Спасибо заранее!


----------



## Helen (7 Фев 2008)

*краниоцервикотораколюмбалгия?*



Пара Нойя написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, доктор!
> У меня сын 16 лет. Здоровенный, атлетический мальчик. Мы хотели поступать в пограничный институт ФСБ, ради чего прошли ВВК. И вот гром среди ясного неба - НЕ ГОДЕН диагноз: *Остеохондроз грудного отдела с незначительным  нарушением  функций сколиоз 1 степ. Дорсопатия. Хроническая  вертебрагенная краниоцервикотораколюмбалгия с незначительным  нарушением  функций. Вегетососудистая   дистония.*
> Не могли бы Вы объяснить, насколько это страшно и что в первую очередь следует делать? Нам сказали, что с ЭТИМ его даже в армию могут не взять?
> Спасибо заранее!



Не очень понятно, Ваш сын жаловался на боли? (выставленный диагноз подразумевает болевой синдром). И потом, на основании каких обследований поставлен такой диагноз? Напишите подробнее, если есть снимки, разместите их на форуме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2008)

*краниоцервикотораколюмбалгия?*

Не годен по сколиозу.


----------



## Пара Нойя (7 Фев 2008)

*краниоцервикотораколюмбалгия?*

*Helen*


> Не очень понятно, Ваш сын жаловался на боли? (выставленный диагноз подразумевает болевой синдром). И потом, на основании каких обследований поставлен такой диагноз?


Никакой боли он не испытывал. nono 
Он очень активный, с удоволдьствием занимается спортом. Данный диагноз - выписка из заключения ВВК (мы собирались поступать в академию ФСБ)  для нас полная неожиданность. Помнится, в прошлом году у него были незначительные проблемы со здоровьем из за очень быстрого роста, сегодня рост 187. Мы прошли обследование, серьезного ничего, в т.ч. ортопед его смотрел nono никаких тревог не высказывал.
Снимки мы делали, но все они остались у врачей, нам дали только выписку.
*Доктор Ступин*, А сейчас это как то лечится, или уже поздно?:cray: И вообще, как эти диагнозы могут сказаться на его дальнейшей жизни? Не в смысле армии, а в смысле здоровья, самочувствия?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2008)

*краниоцервикотораколюмбалгия?*

На здоровье никак, это, как у всех.
Сколиоз не лечится, подправляется, первая степень на снимке во многом зависит от того, как он стоял-лежал на снимке.
Раз поставили диагноз, то в амб. карте нашли запись о жалобах. Если записей нет и сам не жаловался, то стояла задача не пуЩать ( не в отношении него лично, а просто ограничить кол-во и всех, кто имеет хоть небольшие изменения, в вашем случае-сколиоз, списывать).
Если добьтесь переосвидетельствования через год, то есть смысл позаниматься, если нет-то просто обычный здоровый образ жизни+гимнастика на сколиоз.


----------



## Helen (8 Фев 2008)

*краниоцервикотораколюмбалгия?*

Я еще раз хочу обратить внимание мамы на формулировки диагноза и разъяснить, что они хоть и грозно звучат и пугают, но обозначают довольно часто встречающееся состояние молодых людей. 

Абсолютно согласна с доктором Ступиным. Сколиоз 1 степени (если он действительно подтверждается ортопедом и рентгенологическим исследованием) - при дальнейшем здоровом образе жизни никак не проявится, а "краниоцервикотораколюмбалгия" - обозначающая болевой синдром, если и была 1 год назад, когда, как Вы писали, были какие-то проблемы со здоровьем, в настоящий момент отсутствует. Вы не описали ни одного симптома ВСД у Вашего сына, но, возможно, врачу при осморте какие-то жалобы были предъявлены, или врач нашел изменения при обследовании (пульc, АД и тд)?


----------



## Пара Нойя (8 Фев 2008)

*краниоцервикотораколюмбалгия?*

Большое спасибо за ответы!
Стало намного спокойней! А можно ли говорить о том, что ВСД - следствие быстрого роста и некоего дисонаса в развитии костно-мышечной и сердечно сосудистой систем. И значит ли это, что симптомы ВСД пройдут сами собой и не разовьются в хроническую форму?aiwan


----------



## abelar (8 Фев 2008)

*краниоцервикотораколюмбалгия?*

Вам несказанно повезло! проидут годы и Вы поймете - почему:p 
А ВСД как диагноз существует только именно для таких случаевaiwan


----------

